# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Israel 8 ngày

## hanoidulich

Du lịch Israel 8 ngày     
*Ngày khởi hành:* 20/10;18/11;10/12

*NGÀY 1: Hà nội – Bangkok – Tel Aviv*
Xe  và hướng dẫn đón Quý Cha và Quý khách tại Ga đi Quốc tế sân bay Nội Bài  - Hà nội, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay của Hàng không Thái Lan hoặc Hàng  không Vietnam airlines đi Bangkok.Đến sân bay Suvarnabhumi đoàn làm thủ  tục để chuyển chuyến bay đi Israel.Đáp chuyến bay đi Tel Aviv – Israel   trên chuyến bay của Hàng không Do Thái EL AL LY082 (00:10-07:00+1).Nghỉ  đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 2: Caesarea – Nazareth  (Ăn trưa, tối)*
07:00  sáng Đến sân bay Ben Gurion, đoàm làm thủ tục nhập cảnh Do Thái. Xe và  hướng dẫn Israel đón đoàn. Tham quan: Xe đưa Quý Cha/Quý Khách đi dọc bờ  biển tới CAESAREA, một thành phố cổ bên bờ Địa trung Hải, nằm giữa Tel  Aviv và Haifa nơi có những khu vực có dấu tích đáng quan tâm trong quá  khứ từ thời Phi-la-tô đến Thập tự chinh. Trong đó nổi bật là các trường  đua ngựa, thành phố của quân Thập tự, và các đấu trường La mã. Tiếp tục  tới Nazareth. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.Hành hương Nazareth. Làng Nazareth  xưa hiện nay là một thành phố Ả rập nằm gần biển hồ Galilee có rất nhiều  Nhà thờ Công giáo và tu viện, nơi Chúa Giêsu lớn lên trong gia đình  Thánh gia với Đức Trinh nữ Maria và Thánh Cả Giuse.Thăm viếng Đại Thánh  Đường Đức Mẹ Truyền Tin, xưởng mộc Thánh cả Giuse, Nguyện Đường Tiệc  Cưới Cana.Quý Cha dâng lễ tại Nhà thờ Tiệc cưới Cana.Nhận phòng khách  sạn Rimonim 3 sao hoặc tương đươngNghỉ đêm tại Nazareth.

*NGÀY 3: Nazareth – Tiberias – CAPERNAUM ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn.Xe đưa Quý Cha/Quý Khách hành hương đến biển hồ  Galilee để thăm viếng Núi Tám MốI Phúc Thật (Mount Beatitudes), nơi Chúa  giảng Phúc Thật Tám Mối. Thăm quan CAPERNAUM trên bờ biển tận cùng bờ  phía bắc của biển Galilee nơi Chúa Giê su bắt đầu công cuộc loan báo Tin  mừng. Thị trấn này cũng nổi tiếng trong thời kỳ Ngôi đền thứ 2, thời kỳ  La mã và thời kỳ Byzantine. Lên thuyền Thánh Phêrô du ngoạn trên biển  Hồ Galilee.Quý Cha dâng lễ tại Nhà nguyện trong khu vực CAPERNAUM  hoặc  nhà nguyện gần biển hồ Galilee.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng với món ăn “Cá Thánh  Phê rô – St.Peter’s Fish”.Lái xe tới YARDENIT nơi con sông Jordan chảy  vào biển Galilee, chính tại nơi đây Thánh Gioan đã làm phép rửa cho Chúa  Giê su. Hiện nay dưới khu vực này vài mét người ta phát triển nơi này  thành một khu vực rửa tội. Xe đón đoàn trở về khách sạn.Ăn tối tại khách  sạn.Nghỉ đêm tại Nazareth.

*NGÀY 4: Tiberias – Massada – Biển Chết (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Quý  Cha dâng lễ tại Nazareth.Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn trả phòng, Xe đưa  quý khách dọc theo thung lũng Jordan tuyệt đẹp tới Jericho một ốc đảo  với nhiều cây cối xanh tươi nằm trên sa mạc Judean ở tận cùng phía bắc  của Biển chết. Tiếp tục tới Massada lên tới pháo đài trên đỉnh núi cheo  leo bằng xe cáp treo để chứng kiến những dấu tích của lâu đài Herod mà  sau đó, những người yêu nước Do thái xây dựng lại để chiến đấu chống  quân La mã. Đi xuống bằng xe điện. Ăn trưa tại Qumran. Đi tới biển Chết  để tận hưởng cảm giác bồng bềnh trên mặt biển Chết, nơi được cho là có  khả năng chữa bệnh tuyệt vời. Biển Chết là nơi thấp nhất thế giới (còn  được coi là cái rốn của trái đất).Nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn tối tại khách  sạn.Nghỉ đêm tại Biển Chết.Khách sạn Garden Dead Sea hoặc tương đương.

*NGÀY 5: Biển Chết – Jerusalem – Bethlehem ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng khách sạn.Xe đưa Quý Cha/Quý Khách trực  chỉ về Thành Thánh  Jerusalem, tiếp tục đến kính viếng hang đá Bê – Lem,  nơi Chúa Giêsu chào đời, Quảng trường Máng Cỏ.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa  phương ở Bethlehem. Thăm quan viếng Nhà thờ Chúa Giáng sinh hay hang đá  Be-lem, tọa lạc tại vùng đất Grotto nơi Chúa Giê su ra đời.Tiếp tục thăm  viếng Hang Mục đồng.Quý Cha dâng lễ tại Hang Mục Đồng.Nhận phòng khách  sạn Park 3 sao hoặc tương đương.Ăn tối tại nhà hàng khách sạn.Nghỉ đêm  tại Jerusalem.

*NGÀY 6: THÀNH THÁNH JERUSALEM (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Quý Cha/Quý khách bắt đầu ngày hành hương tại Thành  Thánh Jerusalem; lên Núi Ô-liu một ngọn núi phía đông thành phố cổ nơi  thời cổ xưa từng là nghĩa trang. Theo Kinh Thánh, khu vực này có rất  nhiều sự kiện liên quan tới cuộc đời của Chúa Giê Su.Đi bộ dọc theo con  đường Palm Sunday tới khu vườn Cây Dầu, hay còn gọi là Vườn  Gethsemane.Kính viếng Nhà thờ các dân tộc trong khu vực vườn Cây Dầu.  Cộng đoàn bắt đầu ĐI ĐÀNG THÁNH GIÁ, theo dấu chân Chúa Giêsu ngày xưa  khi Ngài bị quan Phi-la-tô luận giết từ thứ Nhất đến thứ 14 -> lên  đến đỉnh đồi Gôn-gô-tha.Kính viếng Nhà thờ Ngôi mộ Thánh của Chúa  Giêsu.Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương ở Jerusalem.Quý Cha / Quý Khách  tiếp tục hành hương lên núi Si-on và căn phòng của Bữa tiệc ly nơi mà  Chúa Giê su đã dùng bữa cuối với các môn đệ. Thăm viếng và thăm mộ của  vua Đa vít.Quý Cha dâng lễ tại Jerusalem.Đoàn trở về khách sạn ăn  tối.Nghỉ đêm tại Jerusalem.

*NGÀY 7: Jerusalem – Tel Aviv – Jaffa – Bangkok (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng tạI khách sạn. Trả phòng.Thăm viếng BỨC TƯỜNG PHÍA TÂY hay còn gọi  là Bức Tường Than Khóc (CẠNH ĐỀN THÁNH JERUSALEM) là phần tường còn lại  sau khi ĐỀN THÁNH JERUSALEM (hay còn gọi là Ngôi đền thứ 2) bị phá hủy,  nơi đây đã trở thành nơi cầu nguyện linh thiêng nhất của người Do thái.  Theo lệnh của  người Jordan người Do thái không được lại gần bức tường  này nhưng kể từ sau CUỘC CHIẾN TRANH 6 NGÀY nơi đây đã được mở rộng và  xây dưng lại, kề bên là những công trình khảo cổ học đang được tìm  kiếm.Quý Cha dâng lễ tại NHÀ THỜ ĐỨC MẸ ĐI VIẾNG.Thăm viếng Nhà thờ  Thánh Gio-an.Tham quan Bảo Tàng Lịch Sử Holocaust YAD VASHEM, nơi tưởng  niện những người Do thái bị Phát xít Đức giết hại trong cuộc diệt chủng  trong thế chiến thứ 2. Đi qua thung lũng Righteous nơi tưởng niệm những  hành động anh hùng của những người ngoại đạo đã cứu người Do thái, sau  đó đến Nhà tưởng niệm, nơi đặt ngọn lửa vĩnh cửu và tên của những trại  tập trung được khắc vào đá granite đen trên sàn nhà. Một phòng nối tiếp  khắc tên những nạn nhân, và triển lãm ảnh và thư viện về nạn diệt chủng.  Tham quan nhà thờ Thánh Phêrô. Xe đưa quý khách về Tel Aviv. Đi xem  toàn cảnh thành phố, lái xe qua những đường phố chính và những khu vực  có dấu tích lịch sử đáng quan tâm trong quá khứ. Tiếp tục đến thăm JAFFA  phía nam của Tel Aviv nơi có hải cảng được coi là lâu đời nhất thế  giới. Hầu hết Jaffa lâu đời này được sửa chữa lại trông thật đẹp và giờ  đây là những ngôi nhà hay những phòng trưng bày của các nghệ sỹ, cùng  với rất nhiều nhà thờ Thiên chúa giáo và nhà thờ Hồi giáo biến nơi đây  thành một điểm tham quan độc đáo.QUÝ CHA/QUÝ KHÁCH DÙNG BỮA TỐI TẠI NHÀ  HÀNG.Tối ra sân bay Ben Gurion để đáp chuyến bay thẳng về Bangkok – Thái  Lan LY081 (23:00-14:00+1).Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 8:  Bangkok – Hà Nội*
Ăn  trưa trên máy bay.14:00 máy bay đáp xuống sân bay Suvarnabhumi Airport –  Thái lan.Làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội trên chuyến bay của hang  không Thái lan hoặc Vietnam Airlines.Kết thúc chương trình tham quan Đất  Thánh.


*Giá trọn gói: 48.200.000vnd/khách*

*Bao gồm:*
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà nội – Bangkok – Tel Aviv – Bangkok – Hà nội.
- Thuế sân bay tại tất cả các sân bay trong hành trình.
- Lệ phí an ninh sân bay.
- Phụ thu nhiên liệu hàng không.
- Lệ phí xin visa nhập cảnh Do Thái.
- Các bữa ăn chính (trưa và tối) theo chương trình nêu.
- Nước suối trong quá trình đi tour.
- 5 đêm khách sạn 3 sao có phục vụ ăn sáng tại khách sạn.
- Vé vào cửa tham quan/Hành Hương theo chương trình.
- Phương tiện di chuyển: đón tiễn sân bay và tham quan, theo chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn viên đi suốt tuyến & hướng dẫn địa phương.
- Nước uống trong những ngày đi tour.

*Không bao gồm:* 
-  Chi phí làm hộ chiếu trong trường hợp Qúy Cha/Quý khách chưa có, nước  uống như bia, rượu trong tủ lạnh khách sạn hoặc các bữa ăn, điện thoại,  giặt ủi, hành lý quá cước, các chi phí cá nhân của Qúy Cha/Quý khách  ngoài chương trình.
- Nếu khách muốn ở 1 phòng riêng, trả thêm 300 USD /phòng/5 đêm.

Liên hệ
Lý Hương - HANOI FAIRTOURS - DULICHCAOCAP.VN
 NHA SO 6 KHU TT THUONG BINH 27-7, TRUNG KINH, CAU GIAY, HANOI
 TEL: 043.9745656 / FAX: 043.7823578
 HP: 0973.868788
 YAHOO ID: lyhuong191007/ Ly_huong191007
 SKYPE: lyhuong-fairtours

----------

